# Ugliest?



## Flyboy2 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm new
but have we every done ugliest aircraft of World War II, because if we haven't I'm voting for the LWS-4 and I'm wondering what everyone else thinks


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, there was quite a long thread about this. When I get a a few moments, I'll dig it up for you.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Mar 21, 2008)

There were much worse than that. Just look at some of the French (and early war Russian) bombers.
Tupolev TB-3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Amiot 143 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/butt-ugly-airplanes-632.html

Here it is


----------



## kool kitty89 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here are some more:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/ugliest-plane-ww2-118.html (closed)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/french-bombers-ugly-2629.html (probably dead)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-picture-requests/photos-ugly-airplanes-6186.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Lockin this up....


----------

